# Knock off Canon products, really?



## tecboy (May 4, 2013)

I didn't know there are knockoff Canon out there.  Canon U.S.A. : About Counterfeits


----------



## jrizal (May 4, 2013)

Pretty much everything has a counterfeit counterpart our there. Always buy through reputable sources.


----------



## bratkinson (May 4, 2013)

There's fake shoes, fake ladies handbags, fake jewelery, fake Rolex watches, and fake camera gear, just to name a few.  Did I mention fake money, too (eg counterfeit!).

The problem with knockoffs is that the manufacturer and seller both make a huge profit from selling 'name brand' merchandise but is actually closer to the 'junk' end of the quality scale than 'good'.  However, I bought what I thought was a real Canon grip for my 60D on ebay for a too-good-to-be-true price and it worked quite well.  Others haven't fared as well with knock off grips or batteries, though.  And, for what it's worth, a local woman was just scammed out of $1400 for driveway seal-coating with what turned out to be used motor oil to give the appearance of seal coating.  Whether they are knocking on your door, on a street corner, or selling online, they're crooks trying to take advantage of the unsuspecting.

However, there are quite a few 'compatible' manufacturers that produce and market equipment under their own name and reputation that are less costly than the name brand stuff.  Whether it's lenses, battery grips, or even tripod brackets for longer lenses, there's far better quality with their merchandise than the knock-offs.  

Bottom line, if it sounds too good to be true...it probably is.


----------



## KmH (May 4, 2013)

No doubt there are counterfeit camera accessories, like batteries, but I don't think you'll see to many counterfeit DSLR cameras.


----------

